# Valet Key?



## JediSamReye (Jun 27, 2012)

So I just had my viper 5204 installed, and I have my 2 way fob on my keyring AND I have the flip key fob. So I was wondering if anyone has just bought essentially a valet key so I just have the straight key? I would like to just carry the key and the viper fob. If you have done this what was the cost for the dealership to cut the key?


----------



## JediSamReye (Jun 27, 2012)

no one?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi Jedi, best bet would be to call the dealer but expect it to be expensive. although I thought I saw someone got it for like 40-50 somehow. Would be nice if you could integrate it into to the alarm remote. 

Sorry couldn't be more helpful.


----------



## JediSamReye (Jun 27, 2012)

So update for anyone that wants to know also in the future. I drove down to the service department and they offer one key blank and it is $10 but it says for locks and ignition lock. So they have ordered it for me, it should be here within a week. Downside is I will have to find someone to cut it, the dealer doesn't. Once its in and cut I'll re-update this post. 

Written by RAZR powered by LTE


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Ask around at other GM dealerships for getting the key cut. I had to replace a key and my dealership had the machine to do it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Let us know how this goes. I'd like to get one as well that unlocks only the driver's door and the ignition.


----------



## JediSamReye (Jun 27, 2012)

Update, so my key came in today, and the guy didn't even let me look at it. He knew right off the bat it was the wrong key. It was a standard key blank it was nothing like ours. So I cancelled that order. He advised me that if I found a blank (which I have seen online) then I might be able to take it to a lock smith and they can cut it. He wasn't sure if there is a transponder in our keys. He called someone and they said that they are transponder keys. I still think I'm going to order the blank online and just see what happens 

Written by RAZR powered by LTE


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Figured something was up with that price. I'm surprised your dealer cannot provide with key copies.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Mick said:


> Figured something was up with that price. I'm surprised your dealer cannot provide with key copies.


Unless you have the correct key "code" it's darn near impossible to order a key. I know - my ECO came with one key only and no key "code" tag. Ed Bozarth Lone Tree parts department attempted twice to order a precut key for me for the second key. They ended up ordering a blank key and sending me to Phil Long in downtown Denver to get it cut. Ed Bozarth would have sent it down to be cut but I volunteered to do this just to get it done. Ed Bozarth paid for the second key as well as to replace the missing owners manual. The key blanks for the Cruze are $80 each.

My car was a cross dealership purchase from what I consider to be one of the shadiest dealerships in Colorado. The story I heard was that in the early 80s, the owner of this set of dealerships was called into the one of the military base commanders' office and the commanders of Peterson AFB, US Air Force Academy, and Ft Carson read him the riot act and told he either cleaned up his act and started treating military members better or all his dealerships would be blacklisted for military members. In addition, during the six years I was stationed at Cheyenne Mountain, I never heard a good thing, but did hear a lot of horror stories about any of his dealerships.


----------



## JediSamReye (Jun 27, 2012)

I have the key code ring still attached to the 2nd key I have

Written by RAZR powered by LTE


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm not totally certain about this, but I think that a dealership can get the code for cutting the key by using the VIN. When I had to replace a defective key fob, the whole thing, cut, would have cost me less than $40 from my dealer. But it was warranty.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

GoldenCruze said:


> I'm not totally certain about this, but I think that a dealership can get the code for cutting the key by using the VIN. When I had to replace a defective key fob, the whole thing, cut, would have cost me less than $40 from my dealer. But it was warranty.


Ed Bozarth tried this - it didn't work.


----------

